# Околосуставная киста позвоночника и стеноз



## НатаТаллинн (8 Янв 2019)

Доброго времени суток. В июне упала на пятую точку а в августе почуствовала боли тянущего характера при плавании. Далее боли начали появляться при поднятии рук ну а потом понеслось.... Три месяца как мучают сильные боли при хотьбе и поворотах туловища а так же наклонах. МРТ показал признаки спондилоартроза L4 L5 с наличием околосуставной кисты до 10 мм. и компрессией правого нервного корешка. Она сдавливает спинномозговой канал до 1 мм.!  Лечение медикаментозное и физиотерапия никчему не привели. Нейрохирург назначил операцию.Очередь в два месяца но теперь уже осталось ждать три недели. Насколько действительно нужна операция и может быть есть какие то другие более щедящие способы избавления от нее. Спасибо.


----------



## vbl15 (9 Янв 2019)

Необходимо представить данные МРТ.


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2019)

@НатаТаллинн, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## НатаТаллинн (9 Янв 2019)

@vbl15, физиологический поясничный лордоз умеренно выправлен,отмечается правостороннее искривление оси позвопочника. Задние контуры позвонков заострены за счет краевых костных разрастаний.  МР сигнал костного мозга изменен по типу жировой дегенерации. В теле L5 гемангиома до 21мм. Позвоночные суставы с признаками артроза,на уровне L4-L5 справа с наличием околосуставной кисты до 10мм.с компрессией нервного корешка. Межпозвоночные доски L2-S1 уплощены,МР сиргнал от них понижен на Т2ВИ,циркулярно выстоят в просвет позвоночного канала до 1мм. Передний контур дурального мешка и задняя продольная связка позвоночника оттеснены. Спинной мозгпрослеживается до уровня тела L1,имеет обычную конфигурацию,ширину и однородную структуру.  Заключение.: денегеративные изменения поясничного отдела МР Признаки спондилоартроза,более выраженного на уровне L4-L5 с наличием околосуставной кисты и компрессией правого нервного корешка.

              

Извиняюсь за качество снимков. Делала со смартфона.


----------



## vbl15 (10 Янв 2019)

Нет аксиальных снимков.


----------



## НатаТаллинн (10 Янв 2019)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Нет аксиальных снимков.



               

Может быть вот эти Вы хотите видеть


----------



## vbl15 (10 Янв 2019)

Отправьте все, а не на Ваш выбор.


----------



## НатаТаллинн (10 Янв 2019)

@vbl15, отправила все что есть,кроме двух фотографий,которые почему то не проходят.Это все,что есть на диске.

Это МРТ я делала в Пскове. Когда пришла у себя в стране к неврологу то он сказал что там был слабый аппарат и заставил меня сделать еще раз. Через  две недели сделала,но ответ есть только письменный,а к снимкам нет доступа.


----------



## НатаТаллинн (16 Мар 2019)

Доброго всем дня. Была диагностирована киста позвоночника,последствием которой стал полный стеноз позвоночного канала. За месяц до операции начала хрустеть спина в положении лежа,когда лежала на животе и вытягивала одну ногу. Удалили кисту и  пропрузию диска этого же позвонка. Прошло полтора месяца после операции,хруст усилился еще больше. Теперь он при наклонах,и при занятии лечебной гимнастики. Хруст до восьми щелчков подряд,и так же при каждом последующем движении,например пытягивании левой ноги. Безболезненный,но громкий. Кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой,что это может быть?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2019)

Почитайте про синдром щёлкающего бедра.


----------



## НатаТаллинн (19 Мар 2019)

Добрый день. Да,бедро тоже щелкает когда делается упражнение велосипед.Без боли. Но это давняя история. А последние месяцы хрустит именно позвоночник в грудном и поясничном отделах. Особенно когда лежу в постели и поворачиваюсь на живот. Просыпаюсь от этого хруста.И при физкультуре. Боли при этом не испытываю.Кажется что со временем щелчков становиться все больше.


----------

